# طريقه معرفه البيانات الحراريه لاى مدينه من اشرى



## zanitty (22 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع ببساطه 
انك فى الوضع العادى لازم تنزل الاشرى على الجهاز 
و مش هتقدر تخش على اى مدينه غير لو عملت له setup يعنى مينفعش تبقى معاك الملفات و خلاص 
الكلام ده موجود فى ashrae fundamental فى فصل climate data بتخش تختار من اول سطرين full table و بعدها بتدور على مدينتك 

طيب لو مش متاح معاك الاشرى فى مكان ما و محتاج بيانات مدينه معينه 
طيب لو مش ععارف تعمل له setup
خش على جوجل 
و اكتب 
cms.ashrae.biz
و بعدها حط مسافه ثم + ثم مسافه تانى
و بعدين اكتب اسم المدينه اللى انت عاوزها 
يعنى السطر كله حيبقى كده 
cms.ashrae.biz + cairo
و اعمل بحث 
و اختار اول نتيجه بيبقى مكتوب قبلها PDF
لو مطلعلكش رابط المدينه بى دى اف يبقى يا اما المدينه مش موجوده ىف الاشرى يا اما انت كاتب الحروف بتاعتها غلط حاول تانى




> مداخله مهمه بواسطه العضو *riyadh1*
> هذا رابط يحوي جميع ملفات بيانات الطقس لكل المدن حسب أشري 2009
> 
> STATIONS.rar
> ...


----------



## mohamed mech (22 يونيو 2013)

99 لايك و لايك :20:​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (22 يونيو 2013)

كنت أعرف الطريقة الأولى فقط

لكن الطريقة الثانية أحلى بكتير

مشكور يا هندسة​


----------



## mohamed mech (22 يونيو 2013)

و نقول كمان
و يحلى الكلام
من نفس موقع اللى هتنزل منه الملف بتاع كايرو
نزل منه الملفين فى اخر الصفحة اللى فيهم اسماء و ارقام كل المدن لدول العالم فى اخر الصفحة بالوحدات الانجليزية و الدولية

Additional Weather Dat for Building Design Standards, Normative Apppendix A, ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 169-2006

و مل ماعليك هو تغيير رقم المدينة حسب الرقم الموجود امامها فى الملف السابق
مثال هذا رابط القاهرة و رقمه 623660
http://cms.ashrae.biz/weatherdata/STATIONS/623660_s.pdf

ننسخ الرابط فى المتصفح و نعدل لرقم اسكندرية و هو 623180
و هو موجود بالمف السابق صفحة 40
و هاكذا لاى مدينة


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> و نقول كمان
> و يحلى الكلام
> من نفس موقع اللى هتنزل منه الملف بتاع كايرو
> نزل منه الملفين فى اخر الصفحة اللى فيهم اسماء و ارقام كل المدن لدول العالم فى اخر الصفحة بالوحدات الانجليزية و الدولية
> ...


يا لعبك يا فنك


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

يتهيألي والله اعلم
دا موضوع اهم من كل المواضيع المثبتة دون ان ينقص ذلك من اهميتها
لذلك ارشحه للتثبيت


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

نضيفه كاهم المواضيع فى الفهارس يا باشا


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

IAQ Guide - Free Download


----------



## aboallol (23 يونيو 2013)

كم انت عظيم يا زانيتي
انا كنت أعمل بالطريقة الثانية فقط لأن عندي مشكلة في تنصيب الآشري في جهازي لان الويندوز تبعو 64bit 
هل ممكن أجد برنامج آشري متوافق مع هذا الويندوز 64bit


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

aboallol قال:


> كم انت عظيم يا زانيتي
> انا كنت أعمل بالطريقة الثانية فقط لأن عندي مشكلة في تنصيب الآشري في جهازي لان الويندوز تبعو 64bit
> هل ممكن أجد برنامج آشري متوافق مع هذا الويندوز 64bit



نسخه الاشرى شغاله عادى على ال 64 يا باشا 
شغاله معايا بدون اى مشاكل


----------



## hikal007 (23 يونيو 2013)

مليووووووووووووووون لايك للريس زانيتى


----------



## ABKRENO (23 يونيو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على هذة المعلومات*


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا لعبك يا فنك



ياباشا انت الفنان 
و كل اللى عملته انا إنى إخذت الرابط بتاعك و زوقته شوية
كوبى بست يعنى مع قليل من مكسبات الطعم​


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> ياباشا انت الفنان
> و كل اللى عملته انا إنى إخذت الرابط بتاعك و زوقته شوية
> كوبى بست يعنى مع قليل من مكسبات الطعم​


لا ان بقول لك كده علشان زوقته نفس التذويقه بس كسلت اقرا فموصلتش للى انت وصلت له 
زى ما تقول ربنا كاتب لك تشاركنى فى ثواب الموضوع ده للابد


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> IAQ Guide - Free Download



دخلت انا سجلت و قال لى هبعت لك ايمايل و مبعتش يا كبير 
ليك كلام عليهم؟


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 يونيو 2013)

عذرا للمداخلة 

هذا رابط يحوي جميع ملفات بيانات الطقس لكل المدن حسب أشري 2009

STATIONS.rar

وفي داخله ملف StnList_s يحوي المدن وأرقام كل مدينة ... اضغط على الرقم تحصل على المدينة


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> عذرا للمداخلة
> 
> هذا رابط يحوي جميع ملفات بيانات الطقس لكل المدن حسب أشري 2009
> 
> ...



ده انت تخش و تخش و تخش


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (24 يونيو 2013)

أيوه بس فين الجداول اللى تربط بين البيانات الحرارية دى و خط العرض للمدينة و وزن الحائط أو السقف والــــ cltd ياباشا


----------



## eng_alex (28 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> يتهيألي والله اعلم
> دا موضوع اهم من كل المواضيع المثبتة دون ان ينقص ذلك من اهميتها
> لذلك ارشحه للتثبيت



مطلوب التثبيت


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (11 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pepo78 (10 فبراير 2015)

أرجو من سيادتكم إفادتى فى كتاب تعليمي خاص بتبريد الغرف (عنابر التبريد )
شاملا الشرح خطوة بحطوة بداية من تحضير الغرفة وتجهيزها وشراء الوحدات
وعاوز أعرف حساب أحمال التبريد
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## engkafa81 (11 فبراير 2015)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشا .... اثلجت صدري بعد عناء وعراك وبحث طويل عن كيفية الوصول الى هذه المعلومات ..... شكرا لكل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع القيم والرائع .... والشكر الأكبر للكبير زانيتي الذي قدم هذا الموضوع على طبق من ذهب للجميع ..... بارك الله فيك ووفقك ودام عطاءك ... الف الف الف شكر ... :75::73::19::58::15::20:


----------



## drmady (12 فبراير 2015)

تــــــــــــــسلم يااستاذى وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zakarya ahmad (20 يوليو 2015)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ghost man (19 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

